# Kiwi and Charlie's ongoing picture/video thread



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

I thought I should start one of these. Let's start with a new one of Charlie getting better at talking, just shy of 4 months old now. He's saying "Who's a baby chicken?"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love it! 💜*


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Little guy just talks constantly now lol


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Charlie is 7 months old now. He's growing up so fast! Here he says "Charlie chicken!"


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Just hanging out. Charlie left, Kiwi right.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*SO precious and sweet. 💚💚*


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

They're very sweet and Charlie WILL NOT STOP TALKING lol. All day long.


----------

